# Metallica 2009-11-14 - in concert at Madison Square Garden in NY (36x)



## Claudia (2 Dez. 2009)

thx The Elder
​


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2009)

Hard'n Heavy  :thx: für die Bilder ***Qdrehtdielautstärkerunter***


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für die Urband


----------



## General (2 Dez. 2009)

claudi


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Dez. 2009)

*Mister Hetfield Yeah* :rock: 

* für die Hammer Pics*


----------

